# Fault Code P0234 Boost Pressure Reg Limit Exceeded (Overboost) - 2008 GTI



## JBoz (Apr 26, 2003)

2008 GTI with DSG and 2.0L TFSI 
APR stage 1 tune 
No other modifications 

Last week as I was cruising on the freeway and needed to accelerate, but I had no boost. Engine ran fine except for no boost present. After turning off engine and starting again everything was fine again with normal boost. This week while on the freeway I quickly accelerated with high boost, and I got a CEL that turned out to be fault P0234 as shown below: 

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H13N48EB 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160 
Shop #: WSC 26074 444 85782 
VCID: 3669DC6438DC 

1 Fault Found: 
000564 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Limit Exceeded (Overboost Condition) 
P0234 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 10100001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 110498 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 17:33:24 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2987 /min 
Load: 62.3 % 
Speed: 121.0 km/h 
Temperature: 93.0°C 
Temperature: 28.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.351 V 

I dont know if last week's condition could be related to this fault or just coincidence. I've had no other problems. 

Any ideas what could be causing this? 

All help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## JBoz (Apr 26, 2003)

In my continued searching for answers I found this thread that discusses essentially the same symptoms and fault code and imply that both the earlier no boost problem may be related to the CEL. The discussion in that thread revolved around possibly an 02 Sensor problem. Does this help at all at a diagnosis? 

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119255&highlight=p0234 

Thanks.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Makes no sense to me that an O2 sensor would cause this. 


-Uwe-


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

you fsi, or tsi? you check the turbo it self? there a pin that hold the wastegate rod to the turbo. when it becomes loose of falls out. so can have a interminett problem, there a tsb out. the rod should stick out 3mm from the turbo. if it flush there your problem 


straight from the tsb 

TT 21-10-02 Date: July 2, 2010 
All 2008> Vehicles with 2.0 TSI Engine – Fault Codes P0299, 
P0234, or P0236 
Check that the roll pin located in the turbocharger exhaust housing hasn’t backed out, allowing the 
wastegate valve and lever to drop into the housing (see attached pictures). The wastegate lever can 
become seized in the open or closed position, causing either an underboost or overboost condition. This 
condition can be intermittent as well making it hard to duplicate the fault. Inspect the wastegate lever for 
approx. 3mm of clearance between the bottom of the lever and the turbocharger housing. If there is no 
gap then the turbo must be replaced.


----------



## jimboboostedbye (Jun 11, 2014)

Throwing the same code, just much higher RPM. Any ideas

APR K04
000564 - Boost Pressure Regulation 
P0234 - 001 - Limit Exceeded (Overboost Condition)
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 104833 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:22:12

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 29.0∞C
Temperature: 25.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V

000537 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded: Engine Warranty VOID! 
P0219 - 001 - -) - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 107442 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:08:16

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 7438 /min
Load: 50.2 %
Speed: 63.0 km/h
Temperature: 64.0∞C
Temperature: 15.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

This is not a valid auto-scan.............

Please post one


----------

